# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RODA u DJH - kampanja Mama je sve sto beba treba

## Luna Rocco

Sad ćemo biti Kaleb i ja, Timotej i Nika i Jana i Jelka.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

cekamo, cekamo, cekamo!!! (vec mjesec dana  :Grin:  )

----------


## Riana

javite kad :D

----------


## Dia

:D
kaleb je presladak sa zubicima

----------


## barakuda

Gledala i ja, svi ste bili super!! :D

----------


## bauba

Ajmeeeee: upravo sam pogledala prilog u Dobro jutro, Hrvatska.
Žene: prekrasne ste bile,   :Zaljubljen:   toliko da sam počela plakati. 
Hvala vam na tome i nadam se da će biti sve više takvih pozitivnih istupa u javnosti... hvala vam jer to činite za sve nas buduće majke.
 :Kiss:  
Stvarno prekrasno...   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

predivno, preivno!
proljetni frajeri postali su pravi sarmeri!!! a mala Jana nije vise mala   :Heart:  

Lunina zadnja recenica!! cijeli prilog sam bila najezena na rubu suza!!!!

a Lea je poludila za Kalebom, na guzici se dovukla do tv-a, sto je sokantno dobro jer smo jos uvijek prelijeni za kretanje. sad cu joj pustat snimku Kaleba da je mamim  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

Nika, Luna i Jelka! :D  :D 

kakvi slatki klinci!   :Zaljubljen:  

bili ste super!

----------


## Linda

Ne mogu vjerovati da sam propustila. A bila sam doma! Buaaaa....  :Sad:  

Može link???!!! Pliiiz!

----------


## leonisa

> Ne mogu vjerovati da sam propustila. A bila sam doma! Buaaaa....  
> 
> Može link???!!! Pliiiz!


za sad nema na netu nigdje. ako netko stavi neka posalje link  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

curke i dečki, bili ste super  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ne mogu vjerovati da sam propustila. A bila sam doma! Buaaaa....  
> 
> Može link???!!! Pliiiz!


Dođite do nas na igranje, pa ćemo vam pustiti. :D 

Hvala cure, ja sam šokirana svojom debljinom, ali prilog je super!

leonisa, Leica se valjda prisjetila njihove romanse  :Love:  A jadan Kaleb je bio tako zbunjen kad sam ja pričala, svako malo se šokirano okretao prema meni i pipao mi lice ručicama, da se uvjeri jesam li uz njega, a ne u onoj kutiji ispred.  :Laughing:

----------


## summer

Odlican prilog, prekrasne mame i bebe   :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

> A jadan Kaleb je bio tako zbunjen kad sam ja pričala, svako malo se šokirano okretao prema meni i pipao mi lice ručicama, da se uvjeri jesam li uz njega, a ne u onoj kutiji ispred.


  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Zakaaaaaaaaaaj sam na pooooooooosluuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Linda

[quote"Luna Rocco"]Dođite do nas na igranje, pa ćemo vam pustiti. [/quote]
Može! Sutra sam na godišnjem, pa sam ionako namjeravala predložiti druženje.
Jedva čekam da vas vidim! :D

----------


## lara01

Svi ste bili odlični  :Kiss:  

 jako pristojni i umjereni.

----------


## vjeverica

:Heart:   Jako lijepo!

----------


## bucka

> Zakaaaaaaaaaaj sam na pooooooooosluuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!


ovako

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ja sam sasvim slučajno upalila TV i suočila se s Kalebovim zubićima   :Grin:  
Cure, bile ste super (i prekrasne)!

----------


## tanja_b

Ima li negdje neki link? Ima nas još koji smo na poooosluuuuu....

----------


## buby

:D super ste bili

----------


## Tiwi

zaspala sam   :Embarassed:  

nadam se linku il cu morat iz far avej viliđa doć do long viliđa..

----------


## momze

cure, bile ste genijalne! super!   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

:D 

Malisani su vam slatkisi   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Riana

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zakaaaaaaaaaaj sam na pooooooooosluuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> ovako




 :Sad:

----------


## Lu

ja nisam vidilaaaa, buaaaa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Asimon

dajte, dajte neki link da i mi šljakeri to vidimo!!!

vidjela sam najavu i skontala Kaleba...ali morala sam ranije izaći...baš mi je žao!

----------


## Frida

> Zakaaaaaaaaaaj sam na pooooooooosluuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!


i jaaaaaaaaaa....

----------


## Nitica

A mi gledali Teletubbise na OBN-u.  :/

----------


## petarpan

Luka se specijalno rano danas probudio da vidi svoju prijateljicu janu, a ti luna ak još jednom spomeneš debljinu morat ću ti poslat svoju sliku da buljiš u nju i mantraš: ja izgledam super, ovo na slici -to je DEBELO   :Razz:  

ipak, u nekom djelu mi se učinilo da su malo izrezali... jest da je to kratak prilog i da bi se o tome moglo danima, al mogli su dati još koju minutu na uštrb, recimo, mimice i njenih vježbačica...

----------


## mamuška

dajte nam link!  :Yes:

----------


## Anita-AZ

I ja sam propustila.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Molimo za liiink!!   :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

i ja potpisujem peticiju za link  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, strpite se da MD dođe doma, valjda on to zna prebaciti na net...

----------


## mamuška

:D 
ovo *valjda* nismo vidli, nismo vidli...

----------


## apricot

Ja sam vas samo gledala, bez tona.

Jelka, kako je Jana narasla   :Heart:  
Nika opet ima novu boju kose.
A sad da kažem da se Luna opet udebljala... nema smisla... Ali, zato je Kaleb prelijep   :Saint:

----------


## Erin

Bile ste super!!  :Kiss:   prekrasne mame i još ljepša djeca!  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

ajde link pliiiiiizzzzz

----------


## bubimira

i ja čekam link. radila jutros 
brzoooo!

----------


## BusyBee

> A jadan Kaleb je bio tako zbunjen kad sam ja pričala, svako malo se šokirano okretao prema meni i pipao mi lice ručicama, da se uvjeri jesam li uz njega, a ne u onoj kutiji ispred


  :Laughing:

----------


## mara

jesemu max tv.

dizao se i propustila prilog   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sjedim na "kavi" s frendicom prije posla i vidim ja na tv-u Niku i Timoteja. Nažalost, nisam čula o čemu su cure pričale, jer je u kafiću svirala muzika a tv bio stišan, samo sam vidjela prekrasne mame i bebe. 
Žao mi je i što nisam čula o čemu se priča.   :Sad:  .

----------


## oka

Ja gledala slučajno i prepoznam prvo Kaleba (mali maneken   :Heart:  ) i oonda svatih da su to Rode na dijelu! Svaka čast cure, jako vas je lijepo bilo vidjeti!  :D

----------


## roko006

> Cure, strpite se da MD dođe doma, valjda on to zna prebaciti na net...


A jao Luna, do kad ti radi TD? Mi čekamo, čekamo  :Cekam:  
(btw, naravno i mi smo prespavali, a htjela sam se  ustati kad i mm pa da gledam, ali se jutros više nisam mogla sjetiti zašto pa sam ponovo zaspala...)

----------


## tweety

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, strpite se da MD dođe doma, valjda on to zna prebaciti na net...
> 
> 
> A jao Luna, do kad ti radi TD? Mi čekamo, čekamo


  :Cekam:

----------


## Vodenjak

Svaka čast cure, super prilog!

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Cekam:

----------


## Irchi

:Raspa:

----------


## Tiwi

:Coffee:

----------


## Leta

:Cekam:

----------


## anjica

:Raspa:

----------


## Irchi

:Coffee:

----------


## Riana

Evo, pročitala sam pismo majci i med.sestri. moram priznati da su mi navrle suze.
sestra mi mora roditi u merkuru za 2 mjeseca i veli mi da tamo nema rooming in. Koja je to svinjarija!
a možda se nešt i promijeni do tad!  :Smile:

----------


## tweety

:Raspa:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:  :zijev:
Luna, hoće li taj muž  :Grin:

----------


## makita

Hm, kaskam. Moje prvo snimanje na DVD je proteklo uspješno. A sad da to još na net utirat znam  :Laughing:  e, to je za mene ipak previše. Muž ošo na teren. ....
Možete mi samo vjerovat da su bili dirljivi, lijepi, iskreni, topli  :Heart:

----------


## Andora

:Cekam:

----------


## Jelka

apri, a to je snimano prije mjesec dana! 

makita, probaj na www.youtube.com

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, na žalost još ćete se trebati strpiti, dobila sam jučer navečer jedan ultrahitanmegavelik prijevod i MD nije mogao staviti snimku na net jer sam ja cijelo vrijeme radila na kompu. Čim stignemo, stavit će. Jbg.

----------


## makita

> apri, a to je snimano prije mjesec dana! 
> 
> makita, probaj na www.youtube.com


Ma znam ja za taj *tu bi ju*  :Laughing:  
Nego, na poslu sam, MM mi je na terenu, tako da za moj komp neću sjest prije 9 il 10 navečer, pa još to nisam nikad ni probala, pa mi je koma nešto obećat, a naći će se neki maher u međuvremenu i ko od šale riješit stvar...al ako ne bude do večeras nitko stavio, ja bi mogla malo tamo pronjuškat :smaljić koji njuši tu bi ju:

----------


## makita

Njušila ja malo na poslu tubija.
Pogledajte ovo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk

Molim moderatore ako je neprihvatljivo  :/ da brišu, ja nisam  mogla odolit  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Cekam:

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Sick:

----------


## roko006

OT: Anita, avatar je   :Zaljubljen:   Ak'smijem pitati, u kojem si to programu napravila?

----------


## medoribica

:Coffee:

----------


## lara01

> sestra mi mora roditi u merkuru za 2 mjeseca i veli mi da tamo nema rooming in.


OT, ima Merkur rooming in.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> OT: Anita, avatar je    Ak'smijem pitati, u kojem si to programu napravila?


Hvala na komplimentu.   :Love:  
U photoshopu sam ga napravila.

----------


## miha

:Cekam:   link...

----------


## bubimira

kaj još uvijek ništa?   :Cekam:

----------


## Amalthea

Ima video na:

http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/prikaz/9095/

----------


## retha

Prilog koji zapocinje s tako slatkom bebicom..ma naprosto moras pogledat do kraja. 
A to da jos uvijek razdvajaju mame od beba,meni je to nezamislivo..
Vi cure koje ste to prosle..   :Naklon:  
Apsolutno podrzavam akciju,bravo Rode!   :Heart:  
tko zna,mozda se sljedecu bebu odlucim rodit u Cro..

----------


## ana.m

A di je ono s DJH? 
Ovo je malena slikica a ne mogu je povećati.

----------


## oka

Jooj prilog je stvarno fantastičan.  :D  , a mala Jana je prekrasna   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## anjica

prilog je prekrasan, a i mala Jana  :Love:

----------


## miha

preslatko  :Love:  ... a tko su mama i beba, forumašice?

i gdje je prilog s DJH?!

----------


## bubimira

baš je lijep prilog! a malena jana   :Heart:  

miha mislim da su to jelka i jana.

i da! što je sa DJH?

----------


## Nitica

Prilog je super, a naša frendica Jana je preslatka!  :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

To su Jelka i Jana. A gdje je prilog o kojem ste vi pričali sa Lunom Rocco i još jednom curom? Jel je ovo nekakav izrezan?

----------


## makita

Moj kompić doma u kombinaciji sa mnom je loša/nedobitna kombinacija. Probala bi na poslu, al ne ide(čitaj-ovih dana imamo nadzor skoro stalno, a nemam baš odriješena ruke da mogu to obavit sa kolegom koji se kuži). Ja ću dat sve od sebe, al nemojte mi štopat vrijeme pliiiiz

----------


## makita

Ovo je bilo na temu DJH

----------


## Leta

Di radi D od Lune Rocco?
Rudnici u Kini? Još se nije vratio s posla?
 :Cekam:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Di radi D od Lune Rocco?
> Rudnici u Kini? Još se nije vratio s posla?


Još gore, u T-Comu.

Ne mogu mu navečer nikako osloboditi komp da to napravi, moram dovršiti ovaj jedan prijevod. Ako može to napraviti u desetak minuta, reći ću mu da uploada večeras. Sorry, ljudi.

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Cekam:

----------


## apricot

to luna namjerno radi...

----------


## mamuška

da, nema vreemna, a stigla je avatar izabrat i promijenit  :Razz:

----------


## pinocchio

> da, nema vreemna, a stigla je avatar izabrat i promijenit


  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

:Raspa:

----------


## željka!

I mene zanima   :Raspa:

----------


## miha

ja bih joj zabranila post-anje dok ne upload-a  :Razz: ...

----------


## bubimira

luna pa kakav ti je to avatar?
izgleda kao da daviš dijete

----------


## Anita-AZ

> luna pa kakav ti je to avatar?
> izgleda kao da daviš dijete


Nemoj tako bubimira!

Sad ce ga mjenjat pa nece uploadat DJH.  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Imamo Hrvatsku (dobro jutro!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcsNkpF0Nao

----------


## bubimira

Ah konačno!

Super ste curke  :D

----------


## roko006

uf, ja ne mogu otvoriti, daje mi da je "video unavailable..."  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amalthea

:D  :D  Preeeeekrasan prilog!   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bravo cure! Odlične ste bile!  :D  Bebe su preeeekrasne!

A Luna, revolucionarka... ma....  :Love:

----------


## Andora

konačno!  :D 

prilog je genijalan, a bebeeeeee   :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

Svaka čast!   :Heart:

----------


## Riana

na poslu mi sve super brže ide, ali nemam zvučnike, morat ću pogledati doma, a za to mi treba cijela vječnost  :Mad:

----------


## aries24

:Klap:

----------


## AdioMare

Mame prelijepe, bebe prekrasne, prilog odličan... vrijedilo je čekati na link ... koliko ono? Tjedan dana?  :Mad:  
 :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Mame prelijepe, bebe prekrasne, prilog odličan... vrijedilo je čekati na link ... koliko ono? Tjedan dana?


Kak si zločesta...samo 6!  :Razz:

----------


## seni

:Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

Super prilog  :Klap:

----------


## Tiwi

Super, odlicne ste bile, tako sam ponosna!! 

A klinci   :Heart:    Mislim, ovi proljetni deckici, totalni zavodnici   :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Jelka, Nika, Luna - divne ste cure drage!!! Ponosna sam sto vas znam i sto ste vec pokrenule revoluciju! I meni vec sad tesko pada pomisao na moguce  razdvanje u rodilistu   :Sad:  Bas mi je zao sto ste to prolazile ali zene poput vas pomazu vec mnogim mamama i bebama   :Heart:  
Nika, lovim te za info o rijeckom rodilistu   :Grin:

----------


## newa

Ženske, odlično!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sun

Super odličan prilog!
 :Klap:

----------


## tanja_b

Prilog je super, ali najbolji mi je onaj brbljavi dječji glas pred kraj priloga... tko je to od dečki dao izjavu za tv? Tim ili Kaleb?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Timi.  :Heart:

----------


## disciplina

:D  prekrasne ste cure.... dečki su pravi šarmeri a Jana mala princeza   :Heart:

----------


## momze

> I meni vec sad tesko pada pomisao na moguce  razdvanje u rodilistu


ne daj se, draga! 
sjeti se sto su cure pricale, educiraj se i bori se. nitko nema pravo oduzeti tvoje dijete.   :Heart:

----------


## thalia

Luna, super izgledaš. Ja mislim da ti vaga ne valja   :Razz:  

OnT: Meni su Svena odnijeli u Rijeci   :Evil or Very Mad:  isto kao Luni Kaleba. Ne govorim to da budem zloguki stvor, nego da znate da se i u Ri treba borit.

----------


## Linda

> Luna, super izgledaš. Ja mislim da ti vaga ne valja


Istina, ne valja! I meni njezina vaga pokazuje više nego što imam!  :Laughing:  

Šalu na stranu- Luna, ženo, prezgodna si i super si ispala na telki.
Tek sam sad u miru uspjela pogledati i poslušati cijeli prilog iz "3 rodilišta" i ne znam koga da više pohvalim.
Svi ste lijepi, pametni i dostojni predstavnici ovog odličnog projekta.  :Kiss: 
Bebice su predivne- svi od reda.

(Luna, mm je riknuo od smijeha kad sam mu rekla da je i Pero sudjelovao)

----------


## mamma Juanita

bravo cure  :Klap:  
tako mi je moćno zvučalo kad je Luna rekla da nije dolazilo u obzir da pored nje žive i zdrave mu daju zamjensko mlijeko i da su onda "uspjeli stvoriti uvjete" 8) .
ne znam jeste li svjesne koliko je to jaka poruka drugim ženama, jer će sigurno neka pomisliti "ako je uspjela ona, mogu i ja".
bravo!
i da, sve ste jako lijepe, svi klinci premedeni  :Smile: .

da, u Rijeci se isto za štošta treba boriti.
gdje god bili, treba znati što možeš očekivati i znati da je tvoje pravo da doneseš konačnu odluku.

----------


## mamuška

:Zaljubljen:  

hvala vam!!!

ja i moja beba

----------


## Nika

je, svugdje je potrebno glasno reci sto zelimo.

U ri kad je timi dobio zuticu, meni nisu stvarali nikave probleme oko dojenja, cak su mi ga nosile da ja ne moram ici gore u djecju sobicu. naravno da sam ja ipak dolazila, ni tada mi nitko nije branio.

a poslije poroda kad su ga odnjeli na pregled morala sam jakooo vikati da mi donesu odmah dijete, i tu su me malo zezali, dobila sam ga tek za sat vremena, kad je mm otisao po njega.

----------


## Linda

Nika, meni je najviše zazvonila tvoja rečenica da treba znati što želiš i educirati se. Ja sam sa svojim curama jako dobro znala što želim, ali u nedostatku informacija, prošla sam slično kao Jelka.
Ako ću ikad imati priliku da donesem na svijet još jednu bebu, znat ću kako postupiti.
Hvala, cure.  :Heart:

----------


## miha

ajd, isplatilo se čekat... predivne ste sve  :Love:  !

----------


## kli_kli

ovakve stvari mene rasplacu!
divne ste bile, a klinci su premedeni!
ljubim vas i bravo!

----------


## Adrijana

:Klap:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

odlican prilog  :D

----------


## Leta

:D 
Vidim da je Kaleb imao nešto za reći i krenuo prema kamermanu, a srezalo ga...
Bravo cure, svaka čast!

I sam da znate - slinila sam nad maramom i slingom...
*Luna Rocco*, jel to hoppediz marama?
Sorry na OT, udivljena sam svim skupa i bilježim se sa štovanjem.

----------


## Tiwi

Evo mene opet   :Grin:  

Moram reci: MM pogledao i odusevljen prilogom (je, stvarno je dobar) ali i mamama i djecicom! I jos me pola sata kasnije odusevljeno pita, pa jesi vidla ti, u Rijeci je s onom curom beba bila *24 sata*, od kad se rodila!! Ono, bas bas *24* sata   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

prilog je suuuper  :Klap:

----------


## irenas

:Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

Prekrasne ste sve i bebe  su naravno prekrasne.
A ja sam se opet rasplakala   :Smile:

----------

